# is 4wd needed for ice fishing?



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I need advice on my first 4 wheeler. I have a lot of ice equipment, auger, 2 shanties, 3-4 buckets, etc. I can barely pull the load on a sled manually by myself.

I'm not sure if I can afford a used 4x4 but am also afraid a 2x4 may not have enough traction to pull my stuff...either on a sled or on the trailer I tow it on.

Any suggestions from someone experienced on the ice with either a 2x4 or a 4x4 would be great! Thanks

Tom


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I would not use anything but a 4x4 on the ice. Been out there when it starts snowing and after a couple of hours some of the 2x4 have had trouble getting back.

I have seen guys put chains on the 2x4's or stud them up and they do ok. This will work fine if snow is not an issue.


I waited a little longer before I bought my quad just so I could afford the 4x4. I use it for everything and the 4x4 option just makes it much nicer.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

When I started looking for a Quad, i found almost no decent used 4 X 4s out there. Lots of two wheel drives that kids had ridden to death, but nothing I would trust. I ended up bitin the billet and buying new. The wife still speaks to me, sometimes.

I wanted 4 X 4, as I do not have a snowmobile. I need the traction in the snow. Even a 4 X 4 has some limits in snow. They're good, but you can get stuck. I would be afraid of the two wheel drives. Especially the beaten up ones I saw.


----------



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

Yeah, the better majority of 2WDs that are available used are racing and trail quads....and have been beat to death.

I own a 4x4 and love it in the snow and ice.....I've only been stuck 1 time....and that was while trying to scale a 5 ft. tall snow drift.....the weight of the quad caused it to bottom out near the top.....otherwise, never had a problem in mud, snow, ice, you name it.

Also....I once owned a Big Bear 400....and now own an Arctic Cat 500 with auto trans.....if you can afford the auto, grab it.....sure is nice when you're wearing heavy boots!


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks for the quick replies! You always seem to get that with this site! 

It looks like I should still try to get a 4x4. I assume I can't go wrong with a Honda but they seem the priciest too....I see Suzuki 4x4s go within my price range some times ($2000-2500) Does anyone have a Suzuki or had one? I think the model was a King Quad.

Any suggestions as to brands to look at/stay away from? (or years/models within brands?) I have a friend who's owned several and he also advised a 4x4. He suggested Honda or Yamaha...and to stay away from Polaris due to higher costs of replacement parts (a starter). I am open to suggestion though! 

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

I've never owned a Susuki quad, but my Arctic Cat has a Susuki engine....and I have never had any problems (bike is a 2000).....of course, I don't beat it to death, and always keep up on the basic maintenance.....

I also could never say a bad thing about the Yamaha Big Bear I owned, other than the fact that I hate a manual in the winter (big boots on big feet )....never anything major on that quad either.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Just upgraded from a 250 Honda recon..to a foreman 400 4x4...had some troubles with the snow depths last year...not a problem cause i own a couple of sleds also but prefer to fish with a 4 wheeler for hauling out the gear...I have a power auger rack on front and basket on the back for 2-five gallon buckets and a minnow bucket!


----------

